# Anyone like 'Mother' energy drink?



## Miss B (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't like the stuff, I think energy drinks are a waste of money and they generally taste pretty gross anyway.

But my local Coles have 'Mother' on sale - a 4-pack of cans is $1.50 :lol:

Like I said, I don't drink the stuff but my brother does so I bought him a whole bunch :lol:


----------



## hornet (Sep 11, 2007)

i love v but hate mother


----------



## Brock Lobster (Sep 11, 2007)

im also a huge V fan, but i find mother tastes like flu medicine.


----------



## Lucas (Sep 11, 2007)

Why not just get a double shot coffee?


----------



## Bourbs (Sep 11, 2007)

im not a fan.. it tastes like they got all the dregs out the bottom of the tubs and decided to bottle it. Kinda like Dr Pepper gone even more horribly wrong than it already is


----------



## Miss B (Sep 11, 2007)

Compared to our prices, energy drinks are cheap in NZ - usually about $1.69 a can.

I tried 'V Black' while I was over there - ugh, so disgusting! It was like a coffee-medicine flavour.


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 11, 2007)

Mother is plain evil i bet the company must be going bust.... im a big fan of V black and V berry... hate the normal one.... and Red Bull rocks... just not the sugar free one (whats the point?? lol).....


----------



## Miss B (Sep 11, 2007)

Lol yeah how does a sugar-free energy drink work?

The only thing in normal energy drinks that gives you energy is the huge sugar rush  :lol:


----------



## Erin_Jane (Sep 11, 2007)

I can't figure out quite what it tastes like but it's pretty horrible!!

Give me V or Red bull any day!!


----------



## cris (Sep 11, 2007)

That stuff is rank, im fairly sure it goes 'off' well the stuff that was on special tases like rotten stuff personally i would rather eat coffee than drink that crap.


----------



## Brock Lobster (Sep 11, 2007)

Bourbs said:


> im not a fan.. it tastes like they got all the dregs out the bottom of the tubs and decided to bottle it. Kinda like Dr Pepper gone even more horribly wrong than it already is



Dr pepper is a god among soft drinks!


----------



## Duke (Sep 11, 2007)

I have to admit I live off the stuff.

When it's nice and chilled it ain't so bad.
I tend to skull it down quite quickly.
I don't like coffee, and I reckon this tastes better for me.

But Miss B hit the nail on the head. I get it cause it's cheap. I'm often in Coles and can't resist the sale tags.

When I'm at a servo and they have two V bottles for $5 I get that too, Berry flavour mostly.


I think coles and everywhere else have them cheap cause most have September expiry dates. Now they won't normally sell them by that time, so they flog them off dirt cheap.


*EDIT*BROCK LOBSTER! I love you!


----------



## Erin_Jane (Sep 11, 2007)

Dr Pepper tastes like Benadryl (I don't know if I spelt that right??).

Horrible, horrible!!... Wow... I sound so negative today!! Sorry!!


----------



## cris (Sep 11, 2007)

I might add i dont mind some of the mother drinks, but they cost full price. When someing is 25% of the normal price there is probably something wrong with it.


----------



## Miss B (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah they've got September expiry dates.

My brother drinks them like there's no tomorrow, so the six boxes that I bought for him won't last long :lol:

I'm sure they would last a bit longer than September anyway! It's just a carbonated drink and it's sealed in cans anyway, dunno how it could go 'bad' like other perishables.


----------



## Brock Lobster (Sep 11, 2007)

Erin_Jane said:


> Dr Pepper tastes like Benadryl (I don't know if I spelt that right??).
> 
> Horrible, horrible!!... Wow... I sound so negative today!! Sorry!!



you taste like benadryl! sorry, that came out wrong


----------



## Miss B (Sep 11, 2007)

Dr Pepper is awful stuff! Bleh...


----------



## Erin_Jane (Sep 11, 2007)

Brock Lobster said:


> you taste like benadryl! sorry, that came out wrong


 
Hahahahahahaha.... :lol::lol::lol:

Awesome comeback!!


----------



## cris (Sep 11, 2007)

Miss B said:


> I'm sure they would last a bit longer than September anyway! It's just a carbonated drink and it's sealed in cans anyway, dunno how it could go 'bad' like other perishables.



I doubt it would go bad as far as being safe, but they definately do go very wrong as far as taste goes.


----------



## Miss B (Sep 11, 2007)

Lol they taste pretty awful to me anyway :lol:

Horrible, horrible stuff.


----------



## Duke (Sep 11, 2007)

lol The pessimist thinks the Mother has expired
The optimist hopes and prays it still tastes alright.


----------



## Miss B (Sep 11, 2007)

LOL @ Duke :lol:


----------



## Anthony88 (Sep 11, 2007)

Mother is bad,bad,bad,bad


----------



## cris (Sep 11, 2007)

I just hold my nose while i drink them, just like with goon or other rank drinks.


----------



## steve6610 (Sep 11, 2007)

nothing like a couple V's or red bulls when driving long distances, but thats about the only time i drink them, but that mother, no way, they can give it to me and i'd still not drink it, 

didn't mind dr pepper in small doses............


----------



## nickamon (Sep 11, 2007)

I've never tried Mother. I have had V, and find it smells like gummi bears. You might think this would encourage me to drink it more often, but no. 

Dr Pepper is absolutely filthy.

I heartily recommend Hei Song Sarsaparilla (find it at your Asian grocer if you're lucky).


----------



## tiger591 (Sep 11, 2007)

i cant have energy drinks as they send me hypo on the sugar and caffiene in them.


----------



## Erin_Jane (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh nooooo!!! My Step-dad used to drink Sasparilla all the time when I was younger... It's filthy!!!

Well, I think it is anyway!!


----------



## mr black (Sep 11, 2007)

I wish I could still buy Dr Pepper.... It truly is the king of soft drinks


----------



## Duke (Sep 11, 2007)

You can at Sugar Fix. Don't know if you have any local... But it's pretty expensive there. I nearly bought Pop Tarts from them a month ago.

or...
$14 from ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Dr-Pepper-6-...egoryZ37QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Sep 11, 2007)

mother drink is so yuk,i hate it! but i love my V go V


----------



## Erin_Jane (Sep 11, 2007)

Sugar Fix is the BEST!!! Yes, they sell Dr Pepper (yuck!!)... But more importantly, they sell...

... wait for it...

... JAFFA CAKES!!!

By far the best invention ever!!!


----------



## Erin_Jane (Sep 11, 2007)

can food be classed as an invention??? hmmm....


----------



## GravelRash (Sep 11, 2007)

*Mother... yummmm... Theres an energy drink called Hemp...  I like those 2 atm... hahaha.... But ma local corner shops dont bloody stock it anymore n its gettn harder to find. Thanx to Coke 4 maken a big hoo-haa when doin tha whole 'new promotion' thing n leavn us addicted souls to scour the neighborhood in search of more... more... MORE!!!*


----------



## mr black (Sep 11, 2007)

Duke said:


> You can at Sugar Fix. Don't know if you have any local... But it's pretty expensive there. I nearly bought Pop Tarts from them a month ago.



No don't have a sugar fix locally but was gonna get some from here

http://www.usafoods.com.au/

They have cherry vanilla Dr Pepper 

The last time we put in an order through them they were sold out of Dr Pepper


----------



## Erin_Jane (Sep 11, 2007)

Does cherry coke still exist???


----------



## serenaphoenix (Sep 11, 2007)

Some guy died from drinking 9 energy drinks recently - he was a young fit male athlete... so i'd get your brother to hold off every now and then MIss B...


----------



## Miss B (Sep 11, 2007)

What was the cause of death?

I always wondered if their "two cans per day maximum" warning actually meant anything.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Sep 11, 2007)

serenaphoenix said:


> Some guy died from drinking 9 energy drinks recently - he was a young fit male athlete... so i'd get your brother to hold off every now and then MIss B...


 one day i drank alot of v and had to go to hospital,says on the can no more they 2 a day


----------



## Lozza (Sep 11, 2007)

I love normal V  
hate all the other energy drinks (even the berry V) though


----------



## Erin_Jane (Sep 11, 2007)

There was some moto cross rider who drank 8 recently when he was dehydrated and was amazed when his heart stopped!!

Isn't it common sense???

Especially if you're out in the sun racing round like a mad person... What can you expect???

Everything in moderation would be better perhaps?


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Sep 11, 2007)

Miss B said:


> What was the cause of death?
> 
> I always wondered if their "two cans per day maximum" warning actually meant anything.


wat happerned to me was i drank alot and u get all hypo and ur heart races then all of a sudden the v wears out and ur heart has to try and become normal again,so people die from it


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 11, 2007)

:shock: when i moved up here i drove all the way from wollongong to townsville in 26hrs straight and i had 13 bottles of V and Red Bull (i alternated lol).....

Definately definately will never ever be doing that again i couldnt sleep for the next 48hrs...... which was kinda good at the time cos i unpacked everything LOL


----------



## Just_Joshin (Sep 11, 2007)

It causes the adrenaline levels in the body to rise and crossed the brain/blood barrier.

This causes the heart rate to rise just like jordan girl explained. Drink enought of the stuff and you cause your heart rate to go through the roof which may lead to hear failure, consequently resulting in death.


----------



## cris (Sep 11, 2007)

Those pulse drinks really mess with your head especially when you have six after you are already gone :lol:
remember kids drugs are bad.


----------



## Duke (Sep 11, 2007)

It was a bit stupid after that incident that people started raging about it, saying they need better warning labels on it or whatever.
Yet everyone knows about the 2 can / 1.2 bottle max warnings on the labels.

Most people drink more and nothing bad happens and then think it's alright to continue.

If I drink a bottle of cyanide, I may survive. Doesn't mean I'll be doing it again if I did.


----------



## cris (Sep 11, 2007)

To be honest i never seen the warning lables, no differant to coffee but if you eat a few spoons of that it has the same effect.


----------



## falconboy (Sep 11, 2007)

So why is it exactly that all energy drinks taste so foul? 

I'm assuming it might have to do with guarana or one of the other common ingredients in its natural state tasting even worse, hence the need for a strong 'cough medicine' type flavour to cover it? Anyone know?


----------



## Miss B (Sep 11, 2007)

You think energy drinks are bad, try drinking something with spirulina in it :lol:

Smells and tastes like pond scum :shock: :lol:


----------



## Erin_Jane (Sep 11, 2007)

haha... or some of my parents herbal remedies... URK!!! 

It's like drinking dirty foul black water!! No Thanks!!


----------



## cris (Sep 11, 2007)

Miss B said:


> You think energy drinks are bad, try drinking something with spirulina in it :lol:
> 
> Smells and tastes like pond scum :shock: :lol:



spirulina is pond scum...


----------



## falconboy (Sep 11, 2007)

Erin_Jane said:


> haha... or some of my parents herbal remedies... URK!!!



Have you tasted Swedish Bitters? Holy shimoly that is probably the worst thing I have ever tasted. :shock:

Supposed to be good for you. What a joke. Maybe because nothing else in your body is likely to survive with that stuff in your system.


----------



## Erin_Jane (Sep 11, 2007)

falconboy said:


> Have you tasted Swedish Bitters? Holy shimoly that is probably the worst thing I have ever tasted. :shock:
> 
> Supposed to be good for you. What a joke. Maybe because nothing else in your body is likely to survive with that stuff in your system.


 
Nah I havn't, by the sound of it I'll stay away too! hehe,...

My parents swear by their herbal crap but to be totally honest, I'd rather be sick!! :lol:


----------



## falconboy (Sep 11, 2007)

I was crook for several weeks even with several courses of antibiotics - so you really wonder if those chemicals won't work I don't see how a few 'dirty herbs' can.


----------



## Viridae (Sep 11, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> Mother is plain evil i bet the company must be going bust.... im a big fan of V black and V berry... hate the normal one.... and Red Bull rocks... just not the sugar free one (whats the point?? lol).....



Mother is owned by Coke.


----------



## Niomi (Sep 11, 2007)

I had this 'coke' once it was some fancy shmancy alternative. That was like sasparilla but 100 times worse, cant remember what it was called but it was foul!!! Mother is cough medicine with Guarana it is yucky.....But Red Bull...mmmmmmmmm... I usually drink them with Vodka and find that my heart starts racing and i feel dizzy..and thats before being intoxicated


----------



## Viridae (Sep 11, 2007)

Miss B said:


> You think energy drinks are bad, try drinking something with spirulina in it :lol:
> 
> Smells and tastes like pond scum :shock: :lol:



It IS pond scum - its an algae.

Edit: Someone beat me to that.


----------



## Miss B (Sep 11, 2007)

Sarsparilla is vile!! The only thing worse than Sarsparilla is Sarsparilla cordial :lol:


----------



## Erin_Jane (Sep 11, 2007)

falconboy said:


> I was crook for several weeks even with several courses of antibiotics - so you really wonder if those chemicals won't work I don't see how a few 'dirty herbs' can.


 
I don't know, I can see the sense behind the herbs I guess... you know, all that hippy stuff... Plants have healing energies etc... but they just taste so vile!!!

Wow, can't believe I'm sticking up for my parents hippy theories! haha... :lol:


----------



## mr black (Sep 11, 2007)

Erin_Jane said:


> I don't know, I can see the sense behind the herbs I guess... you know, all that hippy stuff... Plants have healing energies etc... but they just taste so vile!!!
> 
> Wow, can't believe I'm sticking up for my parents hippy theories! haha... :lol:



You know the concentration of active ingredients in a lot of that stuff is so low that it can't have too much of an effect.


----------



## Erin_Jane (Sep 11, 2007)

mr black said:


> You know the concentration of active ingredients in a lot of that stuff is so low that it can't have too much of an effect.


 
I'm a little bit of the belief that if you believe in it, it will work... Kind of placebo effect I guess.

I don't know anything about the proven effect of the herbs but a lot of the other things that they practice have huge amounts of sucess... But I suppose that's another matter entirely!! :lol:


----------



## mr black (Sep 11, 2007)

Erin_Jane said:


> I'm a little bit of the belief that if you believe in it, it will work... Kind of placebo effect I guess.
> 
> I don't know anything about the proven effect of the herbs but a lot of the other things that they practice have huge amounts of sucess... But I suppose that's another matter entirely!! :lol:



Yes that is true, you can never ignore the placebo effect. I doubt there have been too many double-blind medical trials where it hasn't appeared.

In reality plants offer us many new drugs etc, just once we find them we have to synthesise them in the lab to be able to get enough of the drug for it to be useful.

But back on track... mother is crap


----------



## Erin_Jane (Sep 11, 2007)

mr black said:


> But back on track... mother is crap


 

:lol: You won't find me arguing with that!!:lol:


----------



## Niomi (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Erin Jane tell me more about these Jaffa cakes!!!


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 11, 2007)

Bourbs said:


> im not a fan.. it tastes like they got all the dregs out the bottom of the tubs and decided to bottle it. Kinda like Dr Pepper gone even more horribly wrong than it already is


 

hey hey DR PEPPER is the best. you cannot insult it by labeling it with Mother energy drink, which tastes like old chunky milk with a bottle of vanilla esence poured into it.


----------



## slip_phreak (Sep 11, 2007)

I dont mind mother or dr pepper.
Whoever said the company who makes mother could go bust is wrong.. mother is made by coca cola amatil. We do their electrial work in circular quay and i taste test alot of new drinks that hadn't come out yet, mother being one of them, i tried the new purple poweraide a few months ago along with a whole new range of fruit juices coming out in october (alot of new guava and something juices mainly)


----------



## Erin_Jane (Sep 11, 2007)

Niomi said:


> Hey Erin Jane tell me more about these Jaffa cakes!!!


 
They are the BEST!!! 

I'm totally addicted to orange chocolate and these little delicious treats are the perfect combination of cake, orange goo and chocolate. They're actually British. My mum used to have them when she was young and we found them in a shop in the city that stocks all British goodies!!

They are basically small (about 5cm diameter??) biscuit/cake base with orange goo in the middle and chocolate on top!!

Ohhh the goodness!!!! 

They're pretty pricey though, so I recommend the Woolworths 'select'range of biscuits (I think they're called orange chocolate biscuits... oh how original!!)... They're very similar and I'm totally addicted!! They cost about $2 or $3... so very very yummy!!!

Can you tell I love my orange chocolate??? :lol:


----------



## Brock Lobster (Sep 11, 2007)

wow, im shocked im not dead! i drink about 12 red bulls on average every time i work!


----------



## cris (Sep 11, 2007)

Brock Lobster said:


> wow, im shocked im not dead! i drink about 12 red bulls on average every time i work!



You would probably find that you are addicted and have a higher tolerance.


----------



## nickamon (Sep 13, 2007)

Erin_Jane said:


> Oh nooooo!!! My Step-dad used to drink Sasparilla all the time when I was younger... It's filthy!!!
> 
> Well, I think it is anyway!!


 
But you (probably) haven't had Hei Song - it's the king.


----------



## Miss B (Sep 13, 2007)

Erin_Jane said:


> we found them in a shop in the city that stocks all British goodies!!


 
Was it the British Lolly Shop? I'm pretty sure there is one in Sydney! There's one in Queenstown (NZ) too, I was there recently.


----------



## Radar (Sep 13, 2007)

I can go all the energy drinks, want a foul drink, you don't need to look any further than XXXX. 
Yeah, Im un-Australian. Thats right.


----------



## Niomi (Sep 13, 2007)

Lol no just not a Queenslander Rednut  

Brock Lobster what do you do for work that makes you drink so mayny Red Bulls?


----------



## bredli84 (Sep 13, 2007)

i hate mother, and all other energy drinks.
Dr Pepper is great and so i Sarsaparilla, i once made an alcoholic homebrew of sars 

anyone ever have that alcoholic energy drink? i cant remember what it was called but they had a promo at uni barnight one time, a mate drank 15 cans. he was a little sick.....


----------



## Niomi (Sep 13, 2007)

Are you talking about Pulse Bredli?


----------



## bredli84 (Sep 13, 2007)

i might be, i had one can and thought it was rubbish.
i returned to my faithful beer.


----------



## Niomi (Sep 13, 2007)

Lol good on ya Bredli  I can only drink one or 2 cans of Pulse cause its so sickly sweet. But beer...you can drink that till ya pass out!!


----------



## bredli84 (Sep 13, 2007)

lol


----------



## Miss B (Sep 13, 2007)

Pulse... ugh... that stuff is soooooo sweet, I can only drink one sip and it makes me feel sick :lol:

My partner was drinking it the weekend before last, he had the blue one, the actual liquid was this vibrant blue colour :shock:

I can't stand the stuff.


----------



## Vat69 (Sep 13, 2007)

I love Mother!! Send some of those cheap cans down my way!


----------



## Niomi (Sep 13, 2007)

The yellow one is the nice one its not as sweet!! the other 2 are way too fizzy!


----------



## Miss B (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah I've had the blue one and the red one... both were waaaaay too sweet! But I'll try the yellow one next time 

Anyone seen Archers Fruitini? They are pre-mixers in bottles and they are soooo yummy. I had some of them while I was over in NZ, but I haven't seen them in Oz yet.

I also love the Capri 'Cocktail Pre-Mixers' - they've got Cosmopolitan, Blue Lagoon, Appletini, Flirtini. The Flirtini ones are sooooo yum, but really hard to come by! My local BWS used to stock them but I haven't been able to find them for months


----------



## Niomi (Sep 13, 2007)

See if your BWS will order them for you. Archers are heaps old i dont even know if they are still sold here! Im a typical Vodka drinker myself. Cant go wrong with Vodka


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 13, 2007)

damn that mother stuff totally sucks,i cant drink it i love v and redbull and especialy the asian non fizzy version of redbull


----------



## motman440 (Sep 13, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> Mother is plain evil i bet the company must be going bust.... im a big fan of V black and V berry... hate the normal one.... and Red Bull rocks... just not the sugar free one (whats the point?? lol).....




mother is own by the coca cola company.... so ive got a funny feeling it wont be going out of business.

as for likeing it. its not the best taste but it does keep you going.

except youve gotta be carefull not to drink to much of those energy drinks......not too many weeks ago, some bloke had a cardiac arrest from drinking too much


----------



## Niomi (Sep 13, 2007)

Theres an asian version? Whats it called?


----------



## DragonKeeper (Sep 13, 2007)

I think it tastes like crap!

If you want a good energy drink get Red Eye Platinum or Gold~


----------



## cris (Sep 13, 2007)

rednut said:


> I can go all the energy drinks, want a foul drink, you don't need to look any further than XXXX.
> Yeah, Im un-Australian. Thats right.



Since when is it unaustralian to bag out crap beer that is owned by the kiwis and japs?
(i still like drinking it if its free)


----------



## Miss B (Sep 13, 2007)

Niomi said:


> Archers are heaps old i dont even know if they are still sold here!


 
Archers Aqua Schnapps and Archers Spri are heaps old, but Archers Fruitini is a new line that I have only ever seen in New Zealand, but I am hoping we will get it here soon.

We stocked up on the vodka thanks to duty free shopping  We've got Absolut Pear, plain Absolut, Absolut Raspberry, 2 bottles of Absolut Vanilia, and Apple Sourz (sour apple schnapps that is only available in NZ). Apple Sourz is the best stuff ever


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 13, 2007)

Niomi said:


> Theres an asian version? Whats it called?


 haha funny enough the asian version of redbull is called redbull LOL
it comes in a different can or a bottle and is sweeter and non fizzy

heres a pic of bottle


----------



## Aussietoby (Feb 9, 2008)

Mother tastes like three week old flat coke thats been left out in the sun.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Feb 9, 2008)

mother is horible. v and red bull syrip is the way to go


----------



## denno (Feb 9, 2008)

leave the mother on the shelf watch it rot away the same it will do to ya insides


----------



## Kitah (Feb 9, 2008)

only energy drinks i can touch are normal V (cant stand black or berry) and normal red bull. mother is the most foul drink ive ever had, its disgusting... i had been using them to help me study for exams lol.. 

only reason i tried mother to start with was for the exams,as i said.. kmart had individual cans going for 25c a can.. so i got 30 and gave most away to friends.. lol. and after i decided how horrible they were.. gave more away.


----------



## Duke (Feb 10, 2008)

You guys are all fools.
It's been scientifically proven (well not so scientifically) that the worse a drink tastes, the more kick it has to it.





Source:
http://kotaku.com/352207/pure-energy-a-critical-look-at-energy-drinks


----------

